# Earthquake PHD2 Shredder



## IAWarden89

So I was considering buying 2 shredders from a local and having a friend that is a genious at electrical modifications do this for me.

Modding an Earthquake Power House PHD2 Shredder | Decibel Car Audio the SPL Knowledgebase

How much will this amp really do before and after the mod?

They claim to do 2000rms @ 2ohms and about 2500 @ 1ohm before the mod. Is this anywhere near true?


----------



## IAWarden89

Anyone?


----------



## Volenti

No idea on the quoted power figures, but if the mod ups the rail voltage then it's a legitimate spl performance mod (ie it will give you more power).


----------



## IAWarden89

Im wondering if it will really do 2500rms at 1ohm before the mod or if that is just a random number they put out there. I am considering getting 2 of them, but if they dont put out near rated then I dont see a point in it.


----------



## IAWarden89

Anyone at all?


----------



## IAWarden89

cajunner said:


> do it.


How does that answer my questions?


----------



## IAWarden89

I know that someone is able to get info on these. Has anyone bench tested one of these?


----------



## [email protected]

Why wouldnt you just buy one big amp instead of 2 of those. Earthquake gear is crap IMO. I dont think the mods would really do anything unless the power supply and output devices can handle more, but that link doesnt go into any detail.


----------



## IAWarden89

So you don't think they are worth it? I want to run 2 seperate smaller amps for looks and power as well, but if i found someone to trade for my Audison then I would for sure run 1 3k-4k amp.


----------



## streetacrx

they will do a solid 1800 2000 watts stock with enough batteries i used one for street a db drag a few years back clamped power was 1900 and change. hope this helps


----------



## thehatedguy

Those things make your subs sound like they have chainsaws powering them.

They suck...bad.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

I have repaired a few of them and I dont care for them.They have the dirtiest waveform of any amp Ive seen.I have bench tested them,and they like 90% of all amps dont do rated power.I cant get 14.4 volts on my bench when I test big amps like these so they might do it.However my bench has (3) 40 amp and (1) 20 amp power supply with a 650 amp cca battery so its more the real voltage most people would get in there car.I Know a few people who love them.
The only way to get more power out of an amp by modification is to put a bigger transformer in them.By doing this it will stress, outputs and power supply mosfets,which then means more modifications.Adding a few more wraps of secondary wire on the transformer will give it a little more power at lower voltages.Since you are not doing the mods yourself Ithink you would be better off buying one big amp like a MTX91002 this way you dont have two sets of adjustments that need to be set identical.and without a scope and signal generator its all guess work.


----------



## spooney

I am sending you a pm Atomic. I have some questions for ya. Hopefully thats ok.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62

Did you get the earthquake yet?


----------



## spooney

Yeah its here. I am just waiting on Newark to send me my parts. Ordered them with priority mail shipping on saturday last week. I don't think they have even sent them out yet. Newark is not my favorite parts supplier right now.


----------



## IAWarden89

I ended up going with 2 cresendo 3kw's and strapping them @ 2ohm. getting roughly 6k out of them together. thats plenty for my single 10.


----------



## spooney

I know this info is a bit late but it is still beneficial I hope. The mod to increase the rail voltage will yield more power but you would be upping the rail voltage to a level this amp wasn't really designed for. The stock rail voltage is already higher than what most companies run with that are using the HIP4080 h- bridge output driver IC. I'm guessing thats why people destroyed so many of these amps. They were already designed to get the most out of the parts used and if kept at 2 ohm are actually fairly reliable. When we start dropping them to one ohm or lower and then on top of that increase the rail voltage well we all saw the result. If you didn't have a pretty damn stout electrical system you would fry these things left and right running under 2 ohm. I wouldn't do the mod personally knowing what I know now. The amp just isn't designed to do that reliably. Not enough outputs or big enough power supply to support that kind of power for very long.


----------

